# A Mayor for Sheffield?



## belboid (Apr 3, 2012)

should there be?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 3, 2012)

No.

Scrivmaster P is clearly trying to shuffle towards becoming Mayor whilst simultaneously looking like he doesn't want to. (See here for example).

I've been trying to find out what the three main Sheffield parties think and whether they're campaigning for a yes or no vote in the referendum. A Labour Cllr just told me there will be a motion in council tomorrow - so I guess we'll know where Lab, LD and Greens sit by then.

I would expect Labour to campaign against, LD for and not sure about the Greens.

Personally, I'm against the idea. And not just because Peter Davies has shown how a mayoral system can easily leave you with an utter tool in charge. I'd prefer to stick with cabinet and leader thanks. I have no idea what other people in Sheffield think mind? I've heard next to nothing about it thus far.


----------



## belboid (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I'm guessing that this thread has been about as popular as the idea of a Mayor for Sheffield will be amongst the wider public.

The Scriv as Mayor?  Even he can't be that bloody delusional, can he?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 6, 2012)

Greens are against anyway - Good on em - Link

Apparently LD + Lab are against too. Hopefully the idea will die a natural.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 9, 2012)

Has to be Sean Bean


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 10, 2012)

He should run on a ticket of handing over all council catering to The Broomhill Fryery. He'd piss it.


----------

